# Mason County pigs



## randall729 (Feb 18, 2015)

Does anyone that hunts feral pigs, know of any possibilities in Mason County? Can they be hunted in the summer time? Would a 410 shotgun work with 000BK or Brenneke slugs?


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I would just concentrate on Unicorns, their much more prevalent. Remember Centaurs are protected!


----------



## randall729 (Feb 18, 2015)

plugger said:


> I would just concentrate on Unicorns, their much more prevalent. Remember Centaurs are protected!


Thanks "plugger", I was always wondering about the unicorn status down there. I think I'll just stay up here until I may happen to cross paths with one of those feral critters.


----------

